# Is a Megadeath Cam too big??



## kid_gto (Aug 2, 2010)

2006 m6 gto. Kooks LT headers, Off road Mids, K&N intake, PNP Throttlebody and a custom dyno tune. I was looking to install a megadeath cam in my car next month but I was wondering if this cam is too big. I hear people saying they have a tendency to surge under 2k. What do you guys think??


----------

